# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  TKL:n vanhat aikataulut

## jtm

Olisiko kellään myynnissä vanhoja Takl:n/Tkl:n aikatauluja(1948-1999).

----------


## Razer

> Olisiko kellään myynnissä vanhoja Takl:n/Tkl:n aikatauluja(1948-1999).


Muistutan pääkirjaston Pirkanmaa-kokoelmassa edelleen säilytettävän vanhoja aikataulukirjoja aina 80-luvulta lähtien, jos ei välttämättä tarvitse omaa kappaletta omistaa.

----------

